# What height will a 14.2hh 2year old be?



## Northumberlandcowgirl13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but...I'm considering buying a 2 year old appaloosa x thoroughbred gelding who's currently standing at 14.2/3hh at the withers and 14.3/15hh at the bum. I was wondering if anyone has a rough idea of how tall he'll be when he's full grown. Thanks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He could stop growing now or he could shoot up another 3-4 inches between now and his 5 year old year, it depends entirely on his bloodlines and his own body.

You can do a string test on him and it will give you a general idea of what his adult height will be.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you know the height of sire or dam? That can (not always) be a good indicator of potential height as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northumberlandcowgirl13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks his sire is 15.2hh and his dam is 16hh. And he's quite bum high so looks like he could grow more.


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with smrobs to try string testing him. My 2 year old string tested to 16.2 hands a year ago, even though his height prediction at birth was 15.2 (sire was 15hh, dam is 15.1hh). He is now 2 years and 4 months old in a few days and 15.3hh.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

My quarter horse filly was 13'2 as a two year old and when she turned 3 she was 13'3 and now at 3 years n 4 months shes 14'1. She string tested to 14'3-15 hands, her dam was 14'1 and sire was 14'3. I'm on the boat of string testing him just to give you an idea. But it could take only a few months to reach max height or it could take a few years


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Could someone explain the "string test?" I have heard the term tossed out there on the forums quite a bit, and I am curious what you do?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My guess is he'll be around 15hh or 14.3 at least.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

There are two methods. One you measure from the top of the coronet band to the centre of the knee where it kind of dips in. The length in inches is approximately equal to the height in hands. So for example, 14 1/2 " = 14.2 hands. 

The other way, I'm less familiar with, but I've read that if you measure from their ergot (point of fetlock) to their elbow and then take the end that was at the ergot and extend it upwards, where the end of the string or measuring tape ends up is around where the withers will be at full grown height. 

I don't know if one is more accurate than the other, or if they are accurate at all. Nutrition plays a large role in the horse reaching their full potential in height as well.


----------

